
Apollo 11 guidance computer vs. USB-C chargers - fanf2
https://forrestheller.com/Apollo-11-Computer-vs-USB-C-chargers.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254719),
which was earlier.

